# Trying to decide



## vengle (Feb 11, 2010)

My husband and I have started to look into a Disney trip this september in the value season.  I am working w/ a travel agent on some prices but can't imaging not timesharing with my toddler son.  He will be almost 3 then and still napping.  I have an opportunity to rent some point for $10 per point and was looking at the Wilderness Lodge.  Also could use at some of the other resorts for less than the $1400 for 5 days but am not sure.  We sold our second Marriott week this year so we are gonna have to be paying but wanted to be on site with a toddler and having to get back to the room etc.  Any thoughts on locations in disney?  Trying real hard to maximize the dollar since we are coming from TX and the $1400 doesn't include air or the admission to the park.  Let me any additional ideas on where to stay...is it really alot longer to get back and forth from Old Key West????


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is a map of WDW. http://allears.net/tp/wdwpropertymap.pdf
If you can rent points from a reliable owner, usually that will be your best choice. However, Disney usually offers "Free Dining" in the fall. Which means that along with your reservations (not DVC) free dining maybe included. I believe that the dates for free dining are Aug. 15 to Oct. 2 if you book a 5 night room and ticket package.
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/benefits/disney-dining-plan/ (this is explains the dining plan, not the free dining.)

When in September are you going? You are now at the 7 month window depending on the actual dates you are going. So basically all DVC points can now be used at any resort. However, many are switching at the 7 month window, so the newest resorts fill up quickly. If available you could stay at Bay Lake Towers, now that you are at the 7th month window. Bay Lake Towers(next to Contemporary Hotel) has the monorail and is very close to the Magic Kingdom. Since your son is almost three, I thought maybe that is where you would want to spend a majority of your time.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 11, 2010)

vengle said:


> My husband and I have started to look into a Disney trip this september in the value season.  I am working w/ a travel agent on some prices but can't imaging not timesharing with my toddler son.  He will be almost 3 then and still napping.  I have an opportunity to rent some point for $10 per point and was looking at the Wilderness Lodge.  Also could use at some of the other resorts for less than the $1400 for 5 days but am not sure.  We sold our second Marriott week this year so we are gonna have to be paying but wanted to be on site with a toddler and having to get back to the room etc.  Any thoughts on locations in disney?  Trying real hard to maximize the dollar since we are coming from TX and the $1400 doesn't include air or the admission to the park.  Let me any additional ideas on where to stay...is it really alot longer to get back and forth from Old Key West????




What dates are you looking at specifically - weekends are more than during the week so that may help keep the cost down too.  Google "DVC point charts" to see how this affects the point requirements.

We know that there's much more value that can be had staying off-site, but we're admittedly DVC snobs after our first stay  which was also the two of us and a 3 yo.

BLT and VWL are closest to MK which is where I'm guessing you'll spend most of your time, but we've been lucky and haven't had any major transportation issues.  For me the difference between a 10 min bus ride and a 20 min bus ride isn't that big of a deal and I think it's more the luck of the draw - a 20 min ride in a bus that's already there will take you the same amount of time to get back to your room as a 10 min ride but having to wait 10 min for the bus to get there !

Assuming you're looking at 1BRs which is great with a little one so that they can nap in a different room from you.

Keep in mind that depending on when in Sep you're going, you may already be inside of the 7 month window (when owners can use their points at ANY resort), so there's a chance you may not get your top choice.  Personally I don't think that you can go wrong at any of them - 

Have you considered AKV ?  You could get a 1BR with a savannah view (assuming there's availability) for 128 pts.  Yes, it's "in the middle of nowhere" and probably 20 mins to MK, but we're reallly looking forward to our first stay there in May.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## elaine (Feb 11, 2010)

*VWL is a good choice with a toddler*

VWL is an easy boat ride to MK, where you are likely to go most often with a 3 yr old. It is attached to the hotel, so you get all the amenities, onsight restuarants, etc.  It is also a very compact resort, easy to get around with toddler/stroller.  The villas pool has quick access from all VWL rooms, while the WL pool is just a sort walk away.  I like VWL b/c you do not have to rely on resort buses or your car to get around the resort vs. at some of the other resorts which are more spread out.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 11, 2010)

> If you can rent points from a reliable owner, usually that will be your best choice.


Usually it is, but not always---it depends on exactly when you want to go and what sort of deal Disney is offering.  So, it's worth checking into.  I have a trip coming up in late July, at VWL.  Disney will give you 40% off of a 1BR there, making the cost of a full week about $2,125 with tax.  That works out to be about $7.80 a point---less than the "market rate" of $10/point, and Disney will give you daily housekeeping and much better cancel terms than an owner will.

Partly this is due to a calendar oddity: late July is peak time for Points reservations, but the least expensive season for cash reservations.  I've never understood why this was so, but it is.


----------



## vengle (Feb 11, 2010)

OK so I just heard they extended there winter deals through August.  We really wanted to go in September after school started since our son's school is really "parents day out".  When you book that full week for $2100 does that include park passes?  Or are they still separate and I know that September is when they offer the free dining stuff.  I am just going to still keep looking.  My first choice does seem to be VWL..although I know Bay Club is close it is however, even more points & money.


----------



## vengle (Feb 11, 2010)

We were thinking of the early September timeframe.  September 5 or so.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 11, 2010)

The deals that Disney is offering now make me (as a DVC owner) very happy that I don't have points that I have to rent.  When you can book direct for roughly $7.80/pt, a good cancellation policy + getting daily housekeeping that's a GREAT deal.

Don't want to speak for Brian's details, but went on the WDW site and picked a week in July (non-4th of July) and got $2,126 for a 1BR at VWL - this is ROOM ONLY and you still need to get park tickets and pay for the dining plan (or pay OOP for food).

Amazingly, "free dining" isn't really free when you take into account the fact that you're essentially paying rack rates in order to get "free" dining.  Rack rate for the 1BR at VWL is $450/nt, the 40% off saves you $180/nt.  For two adults and a child (3-9) you're looking at getting about $100 of "free" dining while paying another $180/nt for your room during those promotions.


Chris


----------



## vengle (Feb 11, 2010)

What website did you go too?


----------



## vengle (Feb 11, 2010)

vengle said:


> What website did you go too?



I am SO not finding this cheap price at the Disney site?  Is there a certain place I should go?  We are very flexible on when we go and wanted to do September since they do Mickey's Halloween and my son is born on Halloween.  But if we can get a deal at another time we will and do that later when we use our Marriott timeshare and he is older.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Feb 11, 2010)

vengle said:


> We were thinking of the early September timeframe.  September 5 or so.



If you are going to use DVC rented points the 7 month mark was on Feb. 5th. Even if the "Home Resort" is VWL there is no home priority at the 7 month window. If Disney's special rate applies to the time frame you are going, the cash reservations sounds like a better deal right now.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 11, 2010)

vengle said:


> I am SO not finding this cheap price at the Disney site?  Is there a certain place I should go?  We are very flexible on when we go and wanted to do September since they do Mickey's Halloween and my son is born on Halloween.  But if we can get a deal at another time we will and do that later when we use our Marriott timeshare and he is older.



Click on this link

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/

Then you have to click on the orange colored add with Goofy holding the balloons that says "Save at least 25% at Select Disney Resort Hotels."

If you do not click on that link you will NOT get the discounted price.  

One of Mickey's favorite (and most profitable tricks) - you can have this room for $450 a night, or you can click on the ad for our promotions and have the same exact room for $270  

Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## brigechols (Feb 11, 2010)

You should also check out www.mousesavers.com which is a one stop, boat load of information on Disney deals and discounts


----------



## bnoble (Feb 12, 2010)

Disney is only discounting through mid-August at this time.  Fall discounts will probably not come in a few months at the earliest.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 13, 2010)

If you're a member of II, I'd be tempted to book a cash Getaway at Marriott Harbour Lake resort (1 bedrooms are $322 a week - gold member price - for September and October on Interval). That resort is pirate themed with a pirate ship and zero entry pool and pop jet water play area - it's adorable for kids. It's also the No. 1 rated resort on Trip Advisor for Orlando. You could stay 4 days there (at that great price) and then add some Disney days when Disney announces their special deals for the fall. 

If you didn't mind staying a few days in a regular Wilderness Lodge room, the standard view rooms in value season can probably be rented on a discount for about $150 a night with tax. Of course, Sunday through Thursday a studio on DVC points at the Villas of Wilderness Lodge would only be 13 points a night, so if you rented from a member at $10 a point that would be $130 a night for the studio. The one bedrooms Sunday through Thursday are 26 points a night so $260 a night at $10.00 a point on rented DVC points. 

I'm a Marriott owner and DVC owner so we combine/split our trips with both brands quite frequently.  Here in two weeks over spring break, we're doing 3 days at Disney's Saratoga's tree house villas and then moving over to Marriott Grande Vista on an exchange and I've booked a II Getaway at Harbour Lake too (big family trip). The Marriott Vacation club resorts in Orlando are a quick drive to the parks. Anymore, we pretty much always rent a car as I don't like to wait on buses or be herded like cattle at the end of my park day when staying onsite.


----------



## vengle (Feb 15, 2010)

littlestar said:


> If you're a member of II, I'd be tempted to book a cash Getaway at Marriott Harbour Lake resort (1 bedrooms are $322 a week - gold member price - for September and October on Interval). That resort is pirate themed with a pirate ship and zero entry pool and pop jet water play area - it's adorable for kids. It's also the No. 1 rated resort on Trip Advisor for Orlando. You could stay 4 days there (at that great price) and then add some Disney days when Disney announces their special deals for the fall.
> 
> If you didn't mind staying a few days in a regular Wilderness Lodge room, the standard view rooms in value season can probably be rented on a discount for about $150 a night with tax. Of course, Sunday through Thursday a studio on DVC points at the Villas of Wilderness Lodge would only be 13 points a night, so if you rented from a member at $10 a point that would be $130 a night for the studio. The one bedrooms Sunday through Thursday are 26 points a night so $260 a night at $10.00 a point on rented DVC points.
> 
> I'm a Marriott owner and DVC owner so we combine/split our trips with both brands quite frequently.  Here in two weeks over spring break, we're doing 3 days at Disney's Saratoga's tree house villas and then moving over to Marriott Grande Vista on an exchange and I've booked a II Getaway at Harbour Lake too (big family trip). The Marriott Vacation club resorts in Orlando are a quick drive to the parks. Anymore, we pretty much always rent a car as I don't like to wait on buses or be herded like cattle at the end of my park day when staying onsite.



That is a good thought I am checking it out.  However, with my son we wanted to be in the park since he is a toddler and driving back and forth might be a pain.  We were trying to avoid the car rental and have the whole disney experience but I am going to look into this.


----------



## brigechols (Feb 15, 2010)

We visited WDW with twin toddlers and stayed off-site at Westgate. The drive to WDW was a breeze.  We did not drive back and forth on a daily basis. We either went in the morning and stayed until nap time or went in the afternoon following nap time.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 15, 2010)

When we do a split stay with onsite and offsite, we sometimes rough it without a car for a few days while onsite (I don't like to though). But for our upcoming 10 day trip, we're staying 3 nights at DVC starting on a Wednesday (using Disney's magical express from the airport) and not picking our car up until Saturday when our offsite Marriott stay starts. 

We use Dollar Rent a Car at the Downtown Disney resort at Regal Sun quite frequently. We also sometimes rent a car at Alamo/National at the Walt Disney World Dolphin hotel. Then we drop off at the airport for our trip home.  

At Dollar we frequently get good rates by using Codes Kisse or Kiss2 (from Kissimmee Visitor's Bureau magazines). Also, you can find good rates by using codes off of Mousesavers.com - that site usually has the latest car rental deals. Most of the car rental companies around Lake Buena Vista have shuttles that will pick you up to get your car.


----------



## vengle (Feb 16, 2010)

Well we have narrowed it down to Bay Lake Towers.  We found out that these 1 bedroom units have a second bathroom which works out great for taking along Grandma to sleep on the pull out.  Now hubby and I have our own bathroom and she has hers.  Also, being near Magic Kingdom was what were looking for.  Now, trying to negotiate using the points or waiting to see if the 40% kicks in soon OR Father in law has  a friend that works at the Park...we are going to tap into that to see about some discounts there.  I am really hoping to get that deal.  Airfare right now from DFW to Orlando is so cheap.  $169 so we are hoping we can make it work!  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't mean to rush you, but keep in mind that you're already within the 7 month booking window for early-mid September trips, so owners at any resort can now book BLT for that time frame.

Not sure on what availability there is currently at BLT or elsewhere for September, but the sooner you decide the better.

Good luck, and keep us posted.

Chris


----------



## bnoble (Feb 16, 2010)

A 1BR at AKV-Kidani also has the second bathroom.

A full week in a 1BR Lake View at Bay Lake in September, booked on points rented at $10 per, would be equivalent to a pre-tax room rate of about $285 per night.  If you left off the weekends, and stayed five nights Sun-Fri, it would be about $250/night.  Rack rate on those rooms in September is $480.  Even at a 40% discount, its between a push and a few bucks cheaper to rent points.

I'd go with the bird in the hand, if I were you, rather than wait to see what Disney offers, discount-wise.  The 1BRs at BLT aren't always available at a discount; right now, for the week in July I'm going, only studios are available under the promotion.


----------



## vengle (Feb 17, 2010)

bnoble said:


> A 1BR at AKV-Kidani also has the second bathroom.
> 
> A full week in a 1BR Lake View at Bay Lake in September, booked on points rented at $10 per, would be equivalent to a pre-tax room rate of about $285 per night.  If you left off the weekends, and stayed five nights Sun-Fri, it would be about $250/night.  Rack rate on those rooms in September is $480.  Even at a 40% discount, its between a push and a few bucks cheaper to rent points.
> 
> I'd go with the bird in the hand, if I were you, rather than wait to see what Disney offers, discount-wise.  The 1BRs at BLT aren't always available at a discount; right now, for the week in July I'm going, only studios are available under the promotion.



Thanks I think we are leaning this way as well.  The only thing with Kidani was it is really really far away from everything.  We have a toddler and wanted to make sure we could get back quickly.  But maybe that way we have a back up if our week isn't available.  I really want to include one weekend night for the Not So Scary Halloween party.   These rooms sure do look gorgeous...and the guy I am working with is being very helpful.  I am leaning towards the points way.  Will this allow me to use other pools?


----------



## vengle (Feb 17, 2010)

vengle said:


> Thanks I think we are leaning this way as well.  The only thing with Kidani was it is really really far away from everything.  We have a toddler and wanted to make sure we could get back quickly.  But maybe that way we have a back up if our week isn't available.  I really want to include one weekend night for the Not So Scary Halloween party.   These rooms sure do look gorgeous...and the guy I am working with is being very helpful.  I am leaning towards the points way.  Will this allow me to use other pools?



One other thing is Kidani cheaper?????


----------



## bnoble (Feb 17, 2010)

Officially, Pool Hopping is only for Members.  Unofficially, I'm not sure anyone checks carefully except at the few pools you can't hop to anyway.  That said, I've never seen the big deal with pool hopping.  My kids only need a pool to have water that is wet to be happy.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 17, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Officially, Pool Hopping is only for Members.  Unofficially, I'm not sure anyone checks carefully except at the few pools you can't hop to anyway.  That said, I've never seen the big deal with pool hopping.  My kids only need a pool to have water that is wet to be happy.



Have never done it, and we typically won't have a car on our trips so I don't really see this as being practical for us either.

Our son (6) was just as happy with the pool at POP as he was with SAB !  It's his resort snob parents that now insist on staying at a DVC resort instead of a value...........

Chris


----------



## vengle (Feb 17, 2010)

logan115 said:


> Have never done it, and we typically won't have a car on our trips so I don't really see this as being practical for us either.
> 
> Our son (6) was just as happy with the pool at POP as he was with SAB !  It's his resort snob parents that now insist on staying at a DVC resort instead of a value...........
> 
> Chris



Doubt we would do it either but as a timeshare person I have to have my kitchen...I love to cook and it saves so much on money when traveling w/ a toddler who doesn't like to go to restaurants.  Also we can enjoy nice happy hours   I think the points thing is going to be the way we go.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Feb 17, 2010)

vengle said:


> I really want to include one weekend night for the Not So Scary Halloween party.   [snip]



While the MNSSHP dates have not been announced yet, they are often similar to the days of the week the prior year.  In 2009, the first MNSSHP was the Friday of Labor day weekend, followed by the next Friday and then every Friday and Monday for the rest of the month of Sept., with lots more dates in Oct.  Mondays are usually less busy than Friday.

Even though in the past Disney has followed a similar pattern, Disney has already announced that the Food & Wine Festival will start later than previously announced in last year's program.  As a result, it is also possible that Disney may eliminate some of the early Sept dates for the MNNSHP.  If it is important to you to visit MNSSHP, you might want to change your trip to arrive later in Sept.  -- Suzanne


----------



## vengle (Feb 17, 2010)

SuzanneSLO said:


> While the MNSSHP dates have not been announced yet, they are often similar to the days of the week the prior year.  In 2009, the first MNSSHP was the Friday of Labor day weekend, followed by the next Friday and then every Friday and Monday for the rest of the month of Sept., with lots more dates in Oct.  Mondays are usually less busy than Friday.
> 
> Even though in the past Disney has followed a similar pattern, Disney has already announced that the Food & Wine Festival will start later than previously announced in last year's program.  As a result, it is also possible that Disney may eliminate some of the early Sept dates for the MNNSHP.  If it is important to you to visit MNSSHP, you might want to change your trip to arrive later in Sept.  -- Suzanne



Oh I didn't know that they did this on Monday nights too.  That is good news...well my son will be amost three if we miss it this year we could always try again next year but I will keep checking to see if it is available.  What do the tickets usually cost?  Do you or any one know?


----------



## logan115 (Feb 17, 2010)

We did the Pirate and Princess party last year and I think we paid around $43 per ticket, may have been slighlty cheaper for our sons ticket.

Think that the prices for the various events are relatively close - within a couple of bucks either way.

Chris


----------



## bnoble (Feb 17, 2010)

Unless your 3yo is a serious night-owl, I'd skip the Party for now.  They are really fun, it's true.  But, my daughter---who, admittedly, is not a late-night party girl---was so tired that she literally laid down in the middle of Main Street USA during the Pirate & Princess fireworks two years ago, when she was *nine*.

There's enough to do there just during the days that there really isn't a huge need to add on a bunch of extras unless you've already been-there-done-that and are looking for a new twist on a familiar destination.


----------



## vengle (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea we may have to skip it.  He is promptly in bed between 8-9 every night and after all day in the parks we might want to wait for the next trip.

We really aren't sure how he is going to be at all.  Lots of folks are now telling us almost three is too young but we want to take him with his Grandma while everyone is in good health and she can do Disney.  That is another reason we are thinking the Bay Tower for her convenience too.  I am getting ready to fork over the dough.  I think father in law has friends that work there that can get us passes for free.  That would be great...not sure what they can do on the room's though.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 17, 2010)

I think my son might have been 3.5 when we first took him to Disneyland.  It's a different sort of trip---you really have to let the kids set the pace---but that's okay.  But, this whole notion of "all day in the park" is probably not going to work.  Take it in smaller doses, go to the park for a half-day or so, then back to your room for a few hours, or no one will be happy.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 18, 2010)

bnoble said:


> I think my son might have been 3.5 when we first took him to Disneyland.  It's a different sort of trip---you really have to let the kids set the pace---but that's okay.  But, this whole notion of "all day in the park" is probably not going to work.  Take it in smaller doses, go to the park for a half-day or so, then back to your room for a few hours, or no one will be happy.



Great advice (as usual).  Our son's first trip was when he was about 3.5 too, and although he's a trooper we wouldn't even think of trying to do all day at the park.  Hit a park in the morning, and head back to the room around lunchtime (either having lunch at the park or one of the resorts) and let him take a nap.  Head back to the park in the late afternoon (thus skipping being at the park when it's most crowded and hottest).

Let the trip be about what he wants to do and not what you want to do.  Prepare yourself for at least one meltdown a day.  As much as we wanted our son to exerience all the rides that we love, we quickly realized that what he really wanted to do was the stuff he knew - like Winnie the Pooh's play area, the regular "parks" with slides and stuff to climb on.  Trust me, it will make the trip better for everyone.

And yes, we were a bit disappointed when he only would go on 6-7 rides, and was apprehensive about anything he couldn't see first (like anything indoors), but we also didn't want to force him and "ruin" Disney for him.

He got a bit better the following year (yep - spoiled little kid going to Disney twice before he turned 5 - with another trip coming this May  ), and we got the planning DVD in the mail yesterday and watched it last night and he was still saying "Oh no Daddy, I'm not going on that one...."

But we have an ace up our sleeve - we too are going on a trip with the kids and Grandma and Grandpa, and Grandma and Grandpa seem to have a magical way of getting him to do stuff that Mommy and Daddy can't :rofl: 

Chris


----------



## bnoble (Feb 18, 2010)

Grandma and grandpa also are often willing to ride around the park on the train with him while you go ride Splash Mountain!


----------



## logan115 (Feb 18, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Grandma and grandpa also are often willing to ride around the park on the train with him while you go ride Splash Mountain!



Grandma has also made a deal with him that she will go on whatever ride he wants to take her on if he goes on whatever ride she wants to take him on.

Chris


----------



## jamstew (Feb 18, 2010)

My grandchildren were 3.5, 4 & 5.5 when I took the family this past May. We always took breaks in the afternoon and got the kids to bed by 9PM all but one night. There were no meltdowns and no issues. If they got tired, someone took them back to the resort (VWL). My requirements for taking them were that they had to be totally potty trained (just makes life easier) and they had to be 40" tall (so they can ride virtually everything, which they did).


----------



## vengle (Feb 18, 2010)

Well he isn't potty trained yet and hopefully by September he will have grown the 2 inches for 40" AND be potty trained but we are going to go anyway.  We lost Grandpa last year and Grandma has gone w/ all her other (2) grandkids to Disney and she and all of us are in good health to go this year.  Hubbers really wants Zach to go and experience the "magic."  We are definitely going to let him make the schedule and do what he wants and expose him to things.  WIth the three of us we figure we can fun on the adult stuff and he can enjoy what he wants to do.  That is why it is critical for us to get close to the Magic Kingdom...we just have a routine all planned out.  When he naps two adults can nap too or go back to the parks and see more or just relax by a pool and regroup until we figure out the night's plans.


----------



## blondietink (Feb 24, 2010)

We are DVC members and personally, I would try the free dining package that should be advertized in early April for the time period mid-August through October.  We did this last year, stayed at POP so we didn't really need the kitchen, then switched over to our SVV timeshare for the duration of our vacation.  Generally a resort like Saratoga Springs and Old Key West are included in this free dining deal if you are set on a one bedroom.  The we banked our DVC points into our next use year so we could stay longer when we finally decide to take another vacation.  September is a low use month, so if you are looking at renting a DVC either from a member or directly from Disney, you should have no problem booking late.  We actually were able to book into AKV's only 5 weeks prior to travel in August and actually had a choice of resorts.  Good luck.


----------



## vengle (Feb 26, 2010)

How exactly does that work?  Can you do with staying on DVC points?  I still like having a kitchen with my toddler but wonder if that will work for us?  Is that like the dining plan?  I can't believe it is free...there is always a cost for something..if you can let me know that would be great.


----------



## brigechols (Feb 26, 2010)

vengle said:


> How exactly does that work?  Can you do with staying on DVC points?  I still like having a kitchen with my toddler but wonder if that will work for us?  Is that like the dining plan?  I can't believe it is free...there is always a cost for something..if you can let me know that would be great.




It's not exactly "free".  It is included with the purchase of a vacation package that includes accommodations at a Disney owned and operated hotel plus at least a 1-day pass to WDW. Each person receives one table service meal, one counter service meal and one snack per day. Here is a link to the 2010 WDW dining plan.


----------



## logan115 (Feb 26, 2010)

brigechols said:


> It's not exactly "free".  It is included with the purchase of a vacation package that includes accommodations at a Disney owned and operated hotel plus at least a 1-day pass to WDW. Each person receives one table service meal, one counter service meal and one snack per day. Here is a link to the 2010 WDW dining plan.




It also isn't really *free* because you're essentially paying rack rates, discounted only by the cost of the dining plan.  On the values and even the moderates it's still a good deal, but renting point from an owner and paying for DDP is cheaper OOP than booking a DVC resort thru CRO to get free dining.


Chris


----------

